# Is there any good Chinese embroidery machines?



## roytorrs

Currently looking for an embroidery machine to provide services locally and to work on a brand. I am enticed by the low prices on Chinese embroidery machines straight from manufacturesrs but am worried the quality of the stitching might not be so good. Also that I may spend more time and money than expected in repairs and such.

Does anybody know if: 

Holiauma Honglie 
Zhuji Luban 
Elucky 

machines are good? They they make nice designs? Do they last long?

The first company seems to have the most sales but is the youngest company, not sure if it is legit.

I may just settle for an old toyota 830 machine near me and a few more Brother se400 machines (already own one)

I am at verge of possibly doing something dumb with my hard earned money. Would appreciate help from anyone with knowledge and experience.


----------



## AlisonB

I don't think anyone on this forum is likely to recommend a Chinese machine - and I have never even HEARD of the ones you listed. If you bought one and something went wrong, where would you have it serviced?


----------



## roytorrs

Yeah, I have kind of been noticing that reading through some threads haha. I guess my question is if it is do-able if I treat the machine well, I'm positive there are people with Chinese machines running businesses and making money but I am worried about quality of the clothing I will make. And probably a local tech, I am assuming they are used to the Chinese re-branded machines. And these are the manufacturers/plants, can be found on alibaba.


----------



## tfalk

If they are based on Tajima's, then parts may or may not be 'interchangeable'... do you really want to spend several thousand dollars to find out you have no service and no parts availability? Bottom line, it's up to you how much risk you can accept based on the perceived value of the price.


----------



## fastfood

I have a 97 Tajima that still works like a charm.
Forget about such a reliability witch chinese - they will work but for a fraction of time (and will depreciate insanely quickly).
If you're determined on a Chinese - buy a Richpeace and change ALL the visible screws to new ones, made from a way harder alloys. What Chinese are still way behind is metallurgy - their machines will wear quicker. 

But bottom line - IT IS A LOTTERY!. you might get a piece that will last, you might get one that will function properly for a couple of weeks and will lose its parameters.

PS: yes, I've had one, it worked but I was afraid to keep it, sold it and we've bought a 10-year-old Tajima instead.


----------



## roytorrs

Thank you guy's for the advice. Since I was looking at a 2 head 15 needle it was still not a cheap buy, my thing was I wanted a new one but if it may give out quicker than an old machine made from good parts I think you guy's are right. I might as well make a good investment and pay a bit more for a solid machine. 

I went and checked out an old used brother 4 head machine like 6 hours away and ended up being faulty and I didn't buy it. If I had more to fix it it might have been a good purchase but I'm not in that position right now to take such risk. 

I may go with the Toyota 830 machine that's near me if it's in good working condition. Also looking on ebay for Japanese machines but not seeing much options. Does anyone know of good places to find used/refurbished machines?


----------



## fastfood

Where are you located?


----------



## roytorrs

Washington state.


----------



## dgeorge

Don t buy elucky multi-heads !!!!!!!!!
I have an very bad experience with this brand!!!!!!!


----------



## Graniet

I just signed I here for letting you know I have the same bad experience with Elucky like dgeorge.
I bought a 15 needle single head machine from them. 
Being a experienced technician, I figured that, for the price, I could make this machine work properly. Well, I can't. There are just to many things wrong with it.
They don't respond to support questions, and their website has now been down for a few months.


----------



## naldopr

I have a few friends with Elucky Holiauma and Fewei 
first all are junk. Holiauma is run by Mandy Hu same rep from elucky and others they will sell and good luck with your machine. if you want to loose your health by those knockoff go for it. what my buddies are going through is no fun at all. do your self a favor buy a good machine. this knockoff wont even do good on hats for 3d puff as a barudan tajima even happy or melco stay away my friend!!!


----------



## lesz

Most people want quality, service, training, dependability, etc. when buying embroidery equipment. If you do also try Tajima, ZSK or Barundan. All 3 are rated tops. I personally prefer Tajima the standard in the business. If you are starting an embroidery business start out right. My opinion.

Les


----------



## Logovez

Hello friends,
I am from Serbia, I am doing embroidery and I will try to help you if I could, and I will ask for help when I need. I'll probably make mistakes in writing so sorry for that.

I have two embroidery machines, brother PR600II and chinesse embroidery machine. Almost all chinese machines are the same. They just change print on front. Many of them and that print doing bad. They have a couple very big factory, they look very quality, but I never saw them.

I must to say brother works much better. Embroidery is so finer, it looks very good, but on chinesse machine is bad. it's most visible in satin mode. Brother satin mode is much better. 
I can write all day, if you have some questions I am here to help you.


----------



## ataichin

Hi
we had that situation before, we wanted to start and grow and had limit on money
we had experience on Sinsim and Rieachpeace embroidery machine
the quality of stitch is not bad but parts and problems can be pain! we have japanies machine you just need to turn them on and off and oil them ,but with Chinese machine be prepare for every thing suddenly some parts may break with no reason like tension knobs or other part, if you still want to get them make sure you can get parts easily after buying
and plan for changing it fast, now we are looking for ZSK!


----------



## tikino

I purchased a Chinese made Meistergram single head in 2010, with keeping it serviced properly, it has served me well. No issues except the darn thing is noisy!
IF I was to buy again, I'd purchase a good used major brand - better for finding parts, etc. My machine is based off the Toyota so I've not had any issues with parts.


----------



## LancerFlorida

When considering Chinese manufacted machines, be it embrodery or direct to garment, the real question must be 'How many?" They will go down and if it's your only machine, you are out of business. 
Along with your initial order must come all replaceable parts, 2 years worth of maintance items and a back up machine.

Pay the imports and tarrifs and shipping and add up the total. How much did you save?


----------



## binki

Also, If you are buying a single head save your profits for a 4 or 6 head. You will be amazed at how much work you will get once you get going. Figure supplies are going to cost you about 15% of the machine cost, Thread, bobbins, bobbin cases, hooks, stabilizer, etc. Invest in Mighty Hoops and the hooping station also. these are invaluable. 

Finally, don't skimp on quality of consumables. Thread and bobbins are your life blood. Don't take a package, you will get a bunch of supplies at top price you can't use like weird color thread. If you already have it, just toss it and buy quality stuff. 

Good Luck.


----------



## NICO78

dgeorge said:


> Don t buy elucky multi-heads !!!!!!!!!
> I have an very bad experience with this brand!!!!!!!


MAY I KNOW what problems? i bought one and i am having just issues ,they do not help at all


----------

